# Growth in height passed one years old



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Did any of your dogs have a significant growth spurt after one year? Rogue, who if you go back and look at my story, was very very small. She was 7 pounds at 12 weeks, she battled what we now think was some kind of chronic giardia that no medicine could cure. We finally got it under control a couple months ago thanks to kocci free. She has gained weight (almost too much. Oops) and I just measured her today and she is now almost 24 Inches tall. She was barely 22 right around one years old!! I re measured 4 Times to make sure I wasn't messing up some how. I'm shocked. And I'm wondering if maybe it's possibly common some where in her lineage, or if its delayed growth because she was so sick for so long? I'm pretty happy with her size now! People still comment on how small she is, but she is definitely much Bigger than I ever expected her to be. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

At one 1 I usually start to see my dogs filling out more, not really up. However, you said she had a rough puppyhood with Giardia. Sometimes certain medications and illnesses can be so taxing on the body, growth is unfortunately stunted. So many she's just putting on some normal growth now, where before she just didn't. Storm gained about the same between 8-9months through just a few weeks ago at almost 1.5years. It's normal for them to grow for the first 2 years, but the dramatic changes usually end at 1-1.5. She sounds about right.... (depending on how long ago the year mark was). Storm is just about the same size as Rogue.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well apparently we can't measure. I couldn't believe it so I went and got a regular measuring tape and she is about 22.5 LOL way to burst my bubble. I really knew there was no way she was that tall. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Did you use a level?
How to measure your dog


----------



## senrab (Aug 18, 2013)

I am not sure how tall Dakota is but at 8 months he weighs 96.3 pounds. He is not fat just big. I wish I knew if that was normal. Everyone that sees him says he is huge. Just a big baby.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Did you use a level?
> How to measure your dog


No I didn't. But now I am going to lol. Good idea. Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you said you're happy with your dog. that's all that matters.
forget about what people have to say about your dog unless it's
a compliment.


----------

